# [EVDL] Electric Land Rover Defender



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Cmh0dHA6Ly93d3cubW90b3J3YXJkLmNvbS8yMDExLzA1L2VsZWN0cmljLWxhbmQtcm92ZXItZGVm
ZW5kZXItYnktYXhlb24vCltpbWFnZXNdIEVsZWN0cmljIExhbmQgUm92ZXIgRGVmZW5kZXIgQnkg
QXhlb24KYnkgQXJtYW4gQmFyYXJpICBNYXkgOSAyMDExCgpbaW1hZ2UKaHR0cDovL3d3dy5tb3Rv
cndhcmQuY29tL3dwLWNvbnRlbnQvaW1hZ2VzLzIwMTEvMDUvZWxlY3RyaWMtTGFuZC1Sb3Zlci1E
ZWZlbmRlci0xLmpwZwpFbGVjdHJpYyBMYW5kIFJvdmVyIERlZmVuZGVyIEJ5IEF4ZW9uIGVsZWN0
cmljIExhbmQgUm92ZXIgRGVmZW5kZXIgMV0KCkF4ZW9uIGFuZCBKYWd1YXIgTGFuZCBSb3ZlciBT
b3V0aCBBZnJpY2EgaGFzIG1hZGUgYSBjb25jZXB0IGVsZWN0cmljIAp2ZXJzaW9uIG9mIHRoZSBM
YW5kIFJvdmVyIERlZmVuZGVyIFNhZmFyaS4gVGhlIGlkZWEgaXMgdG8gdXNlIGl0IGluIApnYW1l
IHBhcmtzLCBtaW5pbWlzaW5nIGJvdGggZW52aXJvbm1lbnRhbCBhbmQgbm9pc2UgcG9sbHV0aW9u
LgoKWW91IHdvdWxkbuKAmXQgd2FuIHRvIHVzZSBhbiBlbGVjdHJpYyBzYWZhcmkgY2FyIGluIHRo
ZSB3aWxkbGlmZSwgCmJlY2F1c2Ugb2ZmIHRoZSByb2FkIGl0IHdvdWxkIGJlIG91dCBvZiBjaGFy
Z2UgZXZlbiBxdWlja2VyIHRoYW4gb24gCnRoZSByb2FkIGFuZCB5b3UgaGF2ZSBubyBwbHVnIGF2
YWlsYWJsZSB0byBjaGFyZ2UgaXQsIHNvIHlvdSB3b3VsZCBiZSAKZWF0ZW4gYnkgbGlvbnMgb3Ig
YmVhcnMhCgpUaGUgY2Fy4oCZcyBub3QgbXVjaCBjb3BlIG9uIHRoZSByb2FkIGVpdGhlciB3aXRo
IGEgcmFuZ2Ugb2YganVzdCA4MCBrbSAKYW5kIG91dHB1dCBvZiBuZWFybHkgODAgUFMuIFNvIGFz
IGEgY2FyIGZvciB0aGUgcmVhbCB3b3JsZCwgaXQgCndvdWxkbuKAmXQgd29yay4gQnV0IGFzIHNv
bWV0aGluZyBmb3IgZ2FtZSBwYXJrcyBvciB0aGUgem9vIG1heWJlLCBpdOKAmXMgCnF1aXRlIGdv
b2QuIEFub3RoZXIgYWR2YW50YWdlIG9mIHRoZSBjYXIgYWNjb3JkaW5nIHRvIExSIGlzIHRoYXQg
aXQgCmNhbiBnZXQgY2xvc2VyIHRvIGFuaW1hbHMgd2l0aGluIHRoZSBnYW1lIHBhcmsgZHVlIHRv
IGl0cyBtdWNoIHF1aWV0ZXIKb3BlcmF0aW9uLgoKVGhlIGJhdHRlcmllcyB0aGF0IHBvd2VyIHRo
aXMgU2FmYXJpIGNhciBhcmUgbG9jYXRlZCB1bmRlciB0aGUgYm9ubmV0LAppbiBwbGFjZSBvZiB0
aGUgY2Fy4oCZcyBzdGFuZGFyZCAyLjQgbGl0ZXIgZGllc2VsIGVuZ2luZS4gVGhlIGJlc3Bva2Ug
CmJhdHRlcnkgc3lzdGVtIGFsc28gaW5jb3Jwb3JhdGVzIEF4ZW9u4oCZcyBwcm9wcmlldGFyeSBC
YXR0ZXJ5IApNYW5hZ2VtZW50IFN5c3RlbSAoQk1TKSwgd2hpY2ggbW9uaXRvcnMgdGhlIGJhdHRl
cnkgc3RhdGUsIG1lYXN1cmluZyAKYW5kIGNvbnRyb2xsaW5nIGtleSBvcGVyYXRpb25hbCBwYXJh
bWV0ZXJzLCB0aHVzIGVuc3VyaW5nIHNhZmV0eSDigJMgCnBhcnRpY3VsYXJseSBpbXBvcnRhbnQg
Zm9yIGFuIGVsZWN0cmljIHZlaGljbGUgdGhhdCBtYXkgZW5jb3VudGVyIApoYXJzaCBjb25kaXRp
b25zLgoKW2ltYWdlCmh0dHA6Ly93d3cubW90b3J3YXJkLmNvbS93cC1jb250ZW50L2ltYWdlcy8y
MDExLzA1L2VsZWN0cmljLUxhbmQtUm92ZXItRGVmZW5kZXItMi5qcGcKRWxlY3RyaWMgTGFuZCBS
b3ZlciBEZWZlbmRlciBCeSBBeGVvbiBlbGVjdHJpYyBMYW5kIFJvdmVyIERlZmVuZGVyIDJdClso
YykgMjAwOCAtIDIwMTEgTW90b3J3YXJkLmNvbV0KLi4uCmh0dHA6Ly93d3cudGhlZ3JlZW5jYXJ3
ZWJzaXRlLmNvLnVrL2Jsb2cvaW5kZXgucGhwLzIwMTEvMDUvMDkvbGFuZC1yb3Zlci1ldi1kaXNj
b3ZlcnMtaXRzLXdpbGQtc2lkZS8KTGFuZCBSb3ZlciBFViBkaXNjb3ZlcnMgaXRzIHdpbGQgc2lk
ZQouLi4KaHR0cDovL3d3dy5lYXNpZXIuY29tLzg4NzE3LWVsZWN0cmljLWxhbmQtcm92ZXItZGVm
ZW5kZXIuaHRtbApRdWlldCBkZWJ1dCBmb3IgZWxlY3RyaWMgTGFuZCBSb3ZlciBEZWZlbmRlcgoK
CgoKCgoKe2JydWNlZHAuMTUwbS5jb219CgotLQpWaWV3IHRoaXMgbWVzc2FnZSBpbiBjb250ZXh0
OiBodHRwOi8vZWxlY3RyaWMtdmVoaWNsZS1kaXNjdXNzaW9uLWxpc3QuNDEzNTI5Lm40Lm5hYmJs
ZS5jb20vRWxlY3RyaWMtTGFuZC1Sb3Zlci1EZWZlbmRlci10cDM1MzE3NzdwMzUzMTc3Ny5odG1s
ClNlbnQgZnJvbSB0aGUgRWxlY3RyaWMgVmVoaWNsZSBEaXNjdXNzaW9uIExpc3QgbWFpbGluZyBs
aXN0IGFyY2hpdmUgYXQgTmFiYmxlLmNvbS4KCl9fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19f
X19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fCnwgTW9yYXRvcml1bSBvbiBkcmFnIHJhY2luZyBkaXNjdXNzaW9u
IGlzIGluIGVmZmVjdC4KfCBQbGVhc2UgdGFrZSB0aG9zZSBkaXNjdXNzaW9ucyBlbHNld2hlcmUu
ICBUaGFua3MuCnwKfCBSRVBMWUlORzogYWRkcmVzcyB5b3VyIG1lc3NhZ2UgdG8gZXZAbGlzdHMu
c2pzdS5lZHUgb25seS4KfCBNdWx0aXBsZS1hZGRyZXNzIG9yIENDZWQgbWVzc2FnZXMgbWF5IGJl
IHJlamVjdGVkLgp8IFVOU1VCU0NSSUJFOiBodHRwOi8vd3d3LmV2ZGwub3JnL2hlbHAvaW5kZXgu
aHRtbCN1c3ViCnwgT1RIRVIgSEVMUDogaHR0cDovL2V2ZGwub3JnL2hlbHAvCnwgQ09ORklHVVJF
OiBodHRwOi8vbGlzdHMuc2pzdS5lZHUvbWFpbG1hbi9saXN0aW5mby9ldgo=


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Not the first electric landrover. Roderick's electric Series II was one of
the first EV's I remember seeing. And I think he was using it in the "real
world" too



> brucedp <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > http://www.motorward.com/2011/05/electric-land-rover-defender-by-axeon/
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Zeke,
You are correct. We built the 'Lectric Land Rover back in the '90's. Drove
it from our shop at the top of Mangus mountain (Jerome, AZ) to the red rocks
area outside of Sedona on a regular basis to show off its skills before
moving our shop to Washington in 2001. Since that time, we were featured in
a Canadian Discovery series called Mean Green Machines (Red Rock Rumble
episode), where we competed head to head with a newer gas Land Rover. (the
show can be found on you tube (or ask me off list for direct links)). The
Land rover has also been featured in LRM and 4WD magazine articles. I am
sure that Roderick can provide even more info than this thumbnail response
has.
Regards,
Tom True



> Zeke Yewdall <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Not the first electric landrover. Roderick's electric Series II was one =
> of
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Tom (Son Time) and All,
Thanks for trip down memory lane! I remember seeing both the Land
Rover AND Maniac Mazda at Bandimere Speedway back in 1900 and 99 when
I got into EV's. If I'm remembering correctly, the sticky track caused
him to snap a front axle on the Land Rover! It is too bad the Wilde
man had to leave this list, but Zeke can always wonder over to the
NEDRA list to chat with him.
-- =

Suck Amps,
Dave "Battery Boy" Hawkins
Check out our website!
http://bbevs.com/

> Date: Wed, 18 May 2011 07:19:14 -0700
> From: Thos True
>
> Zeke,
> You are correct. We built the 'Lectric Land Rover back in the '90's. Drove
> it from our shop at the top of Mangus mountain (Jerome, AZ) to the red ro=
cks
> area outside of Sedona on a regular basis to show off its skills before
> moving our shop to Washington in 2001. Since that time, we were featured =
in
> a Canadian Discovery series called Mean Green Machines (Red Rock Rumble
> episode), where we competed head to head with a newer gas Land Rover. (the
> show can be found on you tube (or ask me off list for direct links)). The
> Land rover has also been featured in LRM and 4WD magazine articles. I =
am
> sure that Roderick can provide even more info than this thumbnail response
> has.
> Regards,
> Tom True
>
>


> Zeke Yewdall <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >> Not the first electric landrover. Roderick's electric Series II was o=
> ne of
> ...


----------

